# monster crop question



## blondlebanese (Mar 1, 2015)

after liveing in a clone dome for about seven weeks with iregular lighting from a 40w cfl,  then moved under a 1000w hps with 12/12 regularity.  after two weeks the plants stopped growing taller. but have gained leaves up and down the stalk.  to thick to count, i'm guessing maybe 50&. also there are now more than a dozen flowers.  anyway, theyv'e stopped growing but, i think they will start growing again once they figure out what they should be doing.  my question is what should i be feeding them?  nova gro or nova bloom.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2015)

Bloom


----------



## Kraven (Mar 1, 2015)

Whats the monster cropping question?


----------

